
Nikola 'sets the record straight' – press release - samizdis
https://nikolamotor.com/press_releases/nikola-sets-the-record-straight-on-false-and-misleading-short-seller-report-96
======
samizdis
_" As Nikola pivoted to the next generation of trucks, it ultimately decided
not to invest additional resources into completing the process to make the
Nikola One drive on its own propulsion."_

Priceless newspeak.

edited to add:

@mods - as per comment to poster of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24470043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24470043)
, would you care to delete my post here? The Electrek article is good - even
if it isn't as funny as Nikola's tortured press release ;-)

------
jurgemaister
I also posted a discussion[1] about an article by Electrek that actually looks
into the claims of the press release.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24470043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24470043)

~~~
samizdis
Ah, I was just about to edit my comment to add that article link. Probably
best if you add the Nikola PR link to your piece, and I'll make a plea to mods
to delete mine.

~~~
jurgemaister
I edited my comment to include a link to the press release itself.

~~~
samizdis
Cool. I added my delete plea to the mods. Cheers!

